# netbeans subversion lokal einrichten



## bimmelbommelbob (14. Nov 2011)

hi leute,

habe ein problem beim einrichten eines localen subversion systems.

mein aktuelles projekt ist versioniert in einem subversion das auf einem server in meinem büro läuft.
nun möchte ich aber gerne eine lokale kopie anlegen.
habe mir den svn client von collabt.net installiert und mit: "svnadmin create" ein locales verzeichnis angelegt.
unter optionen/verschiedenes/subversion usw. habe ich den pfad zur svn.exe eingestellt.

problem ist: wenn ich committen will versucht netbeans das svn auf meinem büro-server zu erreichen.
(der ist aber down).
frage: wo/wie lege ich den pfad zum localen svn-verzeichnis fest?

würde mich sehr über antworten und hilfe freuen.

danke.


----------



## HoaX (15. Nov 2011)

Du willst ein und das selbe Projekt auf zwei SVN-Servern hosten? Das geht nicht. Wenn du dein Projekt von einem Server ausgecheckt hast, dann kannst du nur innerhalb der Basis-URL switchen, aber nicht auf andere Server.

Eine mögliche Lösung wäre git-svn. Dann arbeitest du lokal immer(!) mit git und wenn du zugriff auf den Büroserver machst, dann machst du dein push und pull.


----------



## Gast2 (15. Nov 2011)

Afaik kann man in Netbeans nachträglich nicht das repository wechseln. Dazu musst du glaube ich in NetBeans ein neues Projekt anlegen und dieses neu mit dem lokalen repository verbinden. 

Wahlweise das lokale repo in ein neues Projekt auschecken. Habe ich mich auch shcon mal mit rumgeschlagen. Inzwischen nutze ich doch Eclipse. Da geht das.


----------



## bimmelbommelbob (15. Nov 2011)

danke für eure antworten. werde ein neues projekt anlegen und den code reinkopieren.

gruß


----------

